# My First Call Whores Anonymous Meeting



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello,

My name is smalls and I am addicted to calls.

It all started while I was blowing a flute and I heard the sweet sounds of a short reed. Double clucking and moaning started to get me high. I needed to upgrade my big river, so I got a ground half breed. This only quenched my thirst temporarily, as I wanted louder and goosier! So I bought a foiles meatgrinder. This satisfied my cravings for awhile, but my addiction grew stronger and I needed something stronger...something acrylic. First I got the heartland x-out and it sang sweet songs, but I wanted more MORE! I would do anything for more calls, sell old decoys, work overtime, even foresake seeing the girlfriend to save on gas money. The straight meat honker was the only thing that was going to satisfy me, and alas, the holy grail, the SMH is MINE!

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.

My name is smalls and I have become a call whore.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're not alone. I'm trying to work my way up to "Old Hunter" status. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have the sam probalem. :beer: :beer: 
When I go a field I have a good 6-7 calls aroound my neck!! 2 honker calls, 2 duck calls, 2 snow calls, and a speck call. With some other contr


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

you guys crack me up! 6-7 calls! wow!
I have two goose calls and one duck call-and a whistle. 
How the heck do you guys get good on all of them if your switching it up all the time? I am going to buy one more high end ducks call because mine isnt high pitched enough, and maybe a goose call for more mellow- i guess its likea carpenter with his tool box, gotta have the tools for the job.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Blake you know better, I can blow all of them like a CHAMP!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Smalls, I feel your pain!! Just when I think I've found the perfect one, them SOBs at Macks PW send me another catalog with some new color or new sounding call. Do they make a 9 drop lanyard??  The only stronger addiction I have is bigfoots, I'm like a crack addict when I go to Scheels or Cabelas!!! :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I am a decoy whore too I guess. I have 2 dozen Avery FB's on order (or shall I say backorder). It's not so bad they aren't here yet since were not finished building our trailer. Damn them fullbodies take up alot of room!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cargo net them. I place 4-5 doz in the back of my pick up bed. It woks like a charm.
Hustad taught me that one. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea but i have been known to follow hustad to his hunting spots and pick up the fly outs that have occured while i tailgated him. I think I have a dozen from last season...I flocked them so he doesnt know there his :wink: :beer: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster,
The only thing you blow like a CHAMP is your own horn. :x   :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Very funny ASSGRINDER! :lol: :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I recently just switched from 4 short reeds on one lanyard to 2 calls on 2 different lanyards. Those along with my lanyard with 2 snows and a speck call. Then my duck lanyard with 3 calls and a whistle. Oh yeah and my single drop lanyard with my flute! Thats eleven calls! Good thing I dont wear em all at once. :strapped:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Blake Hermel said:


> yea but i have been known to follow hustad to his hunting spots and pick up the fly outs that have occured while i tailgated him. I think I have a dozen from last season...I flocked them so he doesnt know there his :wink: :beer: :lol:


Ya I learned going over 90 mph into a headwind might stress the netting enough to let them loose. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I myself have caught the short reed bug, I have 2 goose, 2 duck and a whistle on my lanyard. Thats what I bring in the feild. 
The Jonser uses "Da Net" as well with much success, althogh I have swerved for decoys at the butt crack of dawn. My only beef is when you're staying out of town and wake up in the morning and your spread is gone. Especially in Dirty DL.


----------

